# [kernel 2.6.23] Exit genkernel...YES!!!

## bivittatus

Salut à tous!!!

Je suppose que tout le monde s'en fout, mais je viens de faire un grand pas pour mon humanité!!!  :Mr. Green: 

En fait, jusqu'à maintenant, je compilais mes kernels à l'aide de genkernel, n'ayant jamais eu le "courage" de me lancer dans la méthode des "puristes".

Seulement, avec l'arrivée du kernel 2.6.23, je me suis retrouvé face à 2 problèmes:

- Impossible d'obtenir une résolution de 1280x1024 au boot malgré le fait que je suivais le howto de Spock, je restais en 640x480...glurps!

- Impossible de lancer conky puisque je ne réussissais pas à trouver i2c_isa dans le kernel

Du coup, j'ai commencé par résoudre mon problème de conky (en allant chercher directement les infos dans /sys/class/hwon/hwon0/device). Une fois ce problème résolu, je me suis lancé dans une simple compilation  en reprenant le  .config de mon 2.6.22-r8.

Après modification de grub...kernel panic!!!

Là-dessus, j'ai mis "en dur" toutes les options SATA, et j'ai relancé le bouzin...Ca marche!!!  :Laughing: 

Depuis (hier soir... :Wink: ), j'ai mis les mains dans le cambouis et j'ai optimisé (peux mieux faire, mais ça viendra) mon kernel en virant pas mal de trucs inutiles!!!

Voilà...tout ça pour dire qu'il a fallu que j'attende ce kernel pour sortir du côté obscur!!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

euh... osef ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bienvenu chez les Grands   :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> euh... osef ?  

 

 :Laughing:  !!!

ceci dit genkernel peut très bien te rendre la main si tu le lui demande (--menuconfig etc...)

----------

## bivittatus

 *kopp wrote:*   

> osef

 

Je m'en doute!!!  :Laughing: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ceci dit genkernel peut très bien te rendre la main si tu le lui demande (--menuconfig etc...)

 

J'utilisais le --menuconfig...mais juste pour ajuster quelques petits trucs...je n'avais jamais vraiment poussé le truc quoi... :Wink: 

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bienvenu chez les Grands  

 

Merci!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## nonas

C'est marrant j'ai toujours trouvé ça bizarre qu'un gentooïste qui par définition veut contrôler le moindre truc sur sa machine se fasse faire ses kernels par un script   :Laughing: 

PS: une question : est-ce que la compilation d'un noyau tient compte des CFLAGS du make.conf ? (j'ai pas bien l'impression)Last edited by nonas on Sun Oct 28, 2007 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> PS: une question : est-ce que la compilation d'un noyau tient compte des CFLAGS du make.conf ? (j'ai pas bien l'impression)

 Non.  :Smile: 

Par contre, t'as des options de compilations que tu peux activer via le menuconfig !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *nonas wrote:*   

> C'est marrant j'ai toujours trouvé ça bizarre qu'un gentooïste qui par définition veut contrôler le moindre truc sur sa machine se fasse faire ses kernels par un script  
> 
> 

 

Perso jamais utilisé Genkernel   :Cool: 

----------

## Oupsman

Un petit pas pour l'homme ... 

Je me souviens avec nostalgie du premier kernel Linux que j'ai compilé : 1.2.3 (non pas d'erreur dans le numéro)

----------

## bivittatus

 *nonas wrote:*   

> C'est marrant j'ai toujours trouvé ça bizarre qu'un gentooïste qui par définition veut contrôler le moindre truc sur sa machine se fasse faire ses kernels par un script   

 

En fait, j'utilisais la config du cd d'install que j'améliorais pour obtenir une config qui tourne sur ma machine...mais disons que je mystifiais peut-être un peu trop la bête!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

